# Help identify these NASCARs... are they all LifeLike?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

This lot is listed on Craigslist not too far from where my kid is playing baseball tomorrow. I'm considering picking it up. It's these 9 cars, plus 2 sets worth of track. Obviously the Turbo Hopper is Tyco, but are the other cars all LifeLike? I'm thinking they are, but I'm not well-versed enough in LLs to be sure. What do the experts say?

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rick, I believe they are all LifeLike.
They should have neo-dots on the underside.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Seeing the underside would be a lot easier.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Lifelike's...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like a great deal there Rick!!! 
If you get em and part them out I sure would be interested in that Jeff Gordon car!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Talked to the guy today. This stuff sold over a week ago; he just hasn't had a chance to take the ad down. Oh well. At 30 bucks for 9 cars, I'm not surprised it went quick...

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looks like a great deal there Rick!!!
> If you get em and part them out I sure would be interested in that Jeff Gordon car!!!


pm sent! and i thought you were tyco only!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Joe, (GrandCheapSkate)

What's the story(rarity) on that LL flat Monte Carlo Jeff Gordon car with the Rainbow paint scheme?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Joe, (GrandCheapSkate)
> 
> What's the story(rarity) on that LL flat Monte Carlo Jeff Gordon car with the Rainbow paint scheme?


Rich,
Without having my cars at this location, I can't match up that Dupont with the cars in my collection, although I am sure I have it. The problem with the Dupont car (and the other Hendrick cars) is that Lifelike has produced so many of them with (slightly) different paint schemes that it is impossible to remember where they all came from unless you either label them or keep them in the package.

My guess however, is that this car came from a twinpack, either the 9031 (there were two versions - 2006 and 2007), twinpack 9832 or one of the three versions of twinpack 9835. Right now, that's my best guess. When I get a chance to check, I can give you a definitive answer. But don't rule it out as a set only car.

A couple years ago a very serious Lifelike collector sent me a photo of all his Dupont cars. At the time, there were 14 variations - and a few more have been added over the past 3-4 years.

As to rarity, I would imagine the twinpacks pop up on eBay every so often for common prices (around $30). You might try contacting Bob Molta at SlotCarCentral and see if he has one.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I would be interested to see when this one was produced.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe this is the same one Tex...It's one of the earlier cars before the flamed ones. This one has a paper, stocking type sticker on back, date is 1/11/01 item No. 9806 on the bar scan. I don't see an actual date on the package itself...RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That should be the one Randy. As far as I know, there was only one Dupont with that paint scheme.

I forgot to check my spreadsheet for the Power and Pro Trackers, but there it was. The Power Trackers and Pro Trackers usually sell for more than regular Lifelike cars, probably around $22-$25. You'll find them occassionally, but not as often as regular cars. There were only four of each type.

Joe


----------

